# Was there a toy you always wanted as a kid...



## Furryanimal (Apr 11, 2019)

*​but never got?*


----------



## Geezerette (Apr 11, 2019)

Back when they had those rather pricey toy pedal cars I wanted one, but I wanted one fixed up like a fire engine, asked over & over for "a fire engine I could ride in" because I loved being allowed to visit the local fire house. I think I was about 5 or 6, because I had a nice trike but no two wheeler yet. Then that Xhtistmas Santa left a very nice toy fire truck, but not the riding model, LOL. I was polite about it & played with it, but stopped asking.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 11, 2019)

My cousin had this







I fanaticized he'd fall deathly ill and unable to ride it

Then, his last words would be to me…’here, you have it’


----------



## twinkles (Apr 12, 2019)

a bike---but i never got one---i use to sneak my brothers and hoped i got home before he did


----------



## Mollypops (Apr 12, 2019)

Definitely Chatty Cathy.


----------



## jujube (Apr 12, 2019)

I wanted a chemistry set and an erector set.  Instead I'd get a nurse's kit and tinkertoys.

I was always told the first two "were for boys".


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2019)

Loads, I didn't get many toys and those I did get were mainly second hand... but I did get to play with some that belonged to friends..

However one toy I always yearned for when I was little was this..... I just loved the idea of the storage box at the back, even if I had nothing to put in it...  of course I never got one..


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 12, 2019)

A fire engine that you pedal and a gun and holster. I wanted the gun so I could twirl it on my finger like the cowboys did in the movies.  I finally did get the gun when we were on vacation. I had it for one day. I was in the back seat of the car asleep on the seat. The gun and holster was on the floor. Somehow the door opened, and being made of plastic, it flew out the door. There was such a commotion getting the door shut that we didn't realize it was gone until much later. My vacation was ruined.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2019)

Furryanimal said:


> *​but never got?*




What about you furry?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 12, 2019)

A bride doll, dying for a bride doll.  My mother finally bought me one.  It came in a big blue box.  I was NEVER allowed to open the box, never allowed to play with the doll.  The box was kept in my closet, and I would sit in the closet, with the box, wishing I could open it.  Oh, gee, now I'm sad.

So while I technically got the doll, I really didn't.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 12, 2019)

Aneeda72 said:


> A bride doll, dying for a bride doll.  My mother finally bought me one.  It came in a big blue box.  I was NEVER allowed to open the box, never allowed to play with the doll.  The box was kept in my closet, and I would sit in the closet, with the box, wishing I could open it.  Oh, gee, now I'm sad.
> 
> So while I technically got the doll, I really didn't.



I had forgotten about my bride doll, I got it after my brother threw a ball at my mouth when I was around 6 and I had to get that tooth pulled.

They were a hot item back then....thanks for the memory.

I think I got “laughing gas”...all I remember is a mask over my nose and mouth and I didn’t feel anything but did see everything the dentist was doing...like a dream.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 12, 2019)

Roller skates and a Barbie doll. When I asked for a Barbie doll, my parents not being really with the times, got me a baby doll, because that's what they heard me say. By the time I realized that's what happened, I didn't care anymore. When I could have asked for roller skates I forgot and asked for toy dishes instead. So, I never got either.


----------



## Trade (Apr 12, 2019)

Back in the day you could get a restricted driver's license in Florida when you turned 14. Then meant you could drive a car as long as you had a licensed adult with you in the passenger seat. It also meant you could drive a motor scooter or motorcycle by yourself if it was under 5 brake horsepower. If it was under 5 brake horsepower they would issue you a " R" tag. But some of the little old ladies that worked at the license bureau weren't all that savvy and sometimes they could be fooled. This kid I knew named Wayne got an "R" tag for this big assed Norton motorcycle that probably had at least 50 horsepower and would do well over a hundred miles an hour. But that's another story.   

Anyway, when I turned 14 I wanted a motor scooter. We were pretty poor then. My mom was supporting us by working as waitress for nickel and dime tips, and we were living hand to mouth. But our mortgage payment was sixty some bucks a month. A decent used motor scooter could be had for about 100 bucks back then. I had heard that the bank would not start foreclosure on your house until you were three months behind in you payments. So self centered teenager that I was, I asked my mother to skip two mortgage payments and give me the money instead so I could buy a scooter. She didn't go for it. So I never got that scooter.


----------



## Furryanimal (Apr 12, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> What about you furry?



Never got an action man-' because boys don't play with dolls!'


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2019)

Furryanimal said:


> Never got an action man-' because boys don't play with dolls!'



Awwww...never mind at least you can go and buy one today if you wanted...OTOH I'd look a bit daft on a toddlers trike... :rofl1:


----------

